# Introducing...Emma!!!



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

She's here! After so much waiting, my beautiful little Emma is finally home with me! She had a long flight today from her wonderful breeder (leeisme) in PA here to WI. When she came out of the travel carrier, she ran right up to my shoulder and wanted to stay there! We had to coax her into her cage, but she doesn't like the multi-colored rope perch I have in there, so she parked herself on her food dish and took a nice nap. When she woke up, she dove into her seeds and millet (and even pooped) so she seems quite happy and not nearly as stressed as I was afraid she'd be. She's currently grinding her beak and snoozing on the rim of the food dish. What a cutie! She is honestly the most beautiful bird I've ever seen. I'm so happy to have her!!!

I'll add more pictures later...meanwhile, I have to finish a final paper that's due in a few hours!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

How gorgeous is she!!!! Such a pretty yellow!!! Bet you can't stop smiling


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

She is so pretty and so yellow!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Emma is gorgeous,so glad you got her.She looks so happy to be home and looks to be adjusting just fine.Congratulations Elinore.


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

She is beautiful, and seems to be very happy with you.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe! Yay! You look so excited. Such a beautiful bird!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

geenz said:


> Such a pretty yellow!!! Bet you can't stop smiling


I really can't stop smiling. I kind of expected to leak a tear or two when I got her, but I just couldn't stop the huge smiles! She is SO YELLOW!!! It's really the exact same color as the "yellow" Crayola crayon, and even more intense. She kind of glows. I honestly didn't know birds could even be that bright! And she's settling right in, eating like crazy, drinking and pooping, and even flock-calling when my sister or I leave the room. I can't wait to get to know her better


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Is Emma a Clear Pied? Or is she a Lutino Pied? My wife wants one that is yellow all over like her. She is so pretty.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You are BOTH gorgeous, and you look so happy! Congrats. You so deserve this happy new beginning.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

I am so happy you 2 are getting along so great together. It makes breeding cockatiels so much more fulfilling. I couldn't have asked for a better owner for her. and thanks so much for my first shipping experience.


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

I believe she is a Lutino Pearl. Her mom was Fallow and her father is Pied split Lutino (I think), and her two sisters were Pearl. This is leeisme's baby from September, so perhaps she would be able to give you a better description of her genetics. I'm really amazed by the intensity of her color. Is there any difference between a super bright bird like Emma and one with less-intense yellow color, other than just simple variation between individuals? When I google "Lutino Pearl," most of the birds are much, much less intensely colored, more of a creamy yellow-white. I guess that is what I expected, but she is so much brighter than even the pictures show.


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh she's soooo pretty! Congrats!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Aww.. congrats on the new little one! So exciting! So great she's settling in!  She is sooo pretty!


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats! She is gorgeous!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my! She is beautiful!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Day two has gone wonderfully! She has settled in so well. She spent a lot of the day out of the cage, playing and eating and hanging out with my sister and me. I put down a hand towel for her to play on to keep her from slipping on our shiny table, which is also great because I can just roll the mess up in it when she's done. She's the most adorable little baby I've ever seen. And she really does act like a little baby lol! She'll try giving me the "baby squawk" when I give her something to munch on even though she's perfectly capable of eating like a big girl. And, wow, does she eat! Today she discovered cheerios and she is a BIG fan. 

She seems to have a fascination with faces. She wants you to bend down close so she can look at your features carefully, then she'll rest her beak on your nose or cheek for a moment and then she'll preen your eyelashes and eyebrows and lips and the wrinkles of your forehead when you cringe. It's adorable but sometimes painful. She loves being on my shoulder, snuggled close so she can pull on the hair at the nape of my neck, under my ponytail. The funniest part of the day was when my best friend came over for dinner. She has a tiny sparkly nose piercing, which Emma of course found during her close facial inspection and decided to chew on. As we were all laughing over the silly little bird, Emma somehow managed to twist the little sparkly stone out! She was so proud of herself! Her other big accomplishment today was in learning to pull keys out of my keyboard. I've had her for 48 hours and already she has this down perfectly! What IS it with birds and laptops?! She's also claimed her rightful nap/preen spot in front of my laptop screen and learned how to demand scritches while I try to type a paper. I had a terrible time this afternoon when I needed to email a professor but she was asleep and standing with one foot on the number "2" so I didn't want to move her. I opened up the email screen, and she managed to type several dozen lines of "22222222" before I finally just used my sister's computer to send the email rather than wake the sleepy birdie. She's such a sweetie! I'll add some photos just as soon as they upload onto Photobucket!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Emma snuggling with my sister

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0441.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0441.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Emma has decided she loves strings and anything dangly she can chew on

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0412-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0412-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

The color of sunshine, and happiness 

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0398.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0398.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Nap time!

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0384.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0384.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Here you can really see her beautiful pearls

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0359.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0359.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Who could resist that face?!

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0371.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0371.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

elinore said:


> She's also claimed her rightful nap/preen spot in front of my laptop screen and learned how to demand scritches while I try to type a paper.


Roo does this too! She'll jump on my keyboard and stick her head in between my fingers as I'm typing until I have to stop and give her scritches. It's super cute. I'm so glad things are going so well for you and Emma!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

What a pretty little girl! I just wanna smoosh my nose in her feathers and tell her she's a pretty baby ahahahha


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are adorable pictures of Emma,so glad she is settling in so well.Look forward to seeing more photos of Emma.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

What a cutie !!  & what a decorated cage u've got for her !! Congratulations & God bless Emma


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

How adorable ! Send her my kisses


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww she is gorgeous


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Update on Emma! She is doing SO WELL!!! She settled right into my apartment and adjusted without any issues whatsoever. Her personality was present from the very first, and seemed to fully blossom with a day of her scary cross-country flight. She stayed in my apartment with my sister and I for a few days until our finals were done and then we made the 4 hr trip north to our family home, where she has again settled in with no problems. She's an absolute joy to have around! Even the weirdness of a huge Christmas tree and the bustle of this crazy time of year haven't phased her. She loves my extended family, which is great because they spend a lot of time at our house and will be bird-sitting when needed. She has no problem with my uncle's Australian Shepherd, who she seems to regard as a "furry human" (which is about right-the dog is literally included as a person in everything), though she's not so sure about our house bunny lol. She'll look and look when the bunny hops by, trying to figure out what the heck she is. 

Emma is SUCH a baby! I guess I'd completely forgotten what it's like to have a young tiel around. It's so much fun to watch her "discover" everything, from foods to objects to people to sounds. She loves to examine and preen faces (which can be a rather painful experience!), and her balance is terrible. She trips over her own feet at least several times a day but she just hops right back up and continues whatever trouble she was getting into when she tripped in the first place lol. And wow, is she good at getting into trouble! She's now an expert on pulling keys off computers, and she loves to attack and climb on my mother's fancy new glasses. We have to watch her carefully because she's always falling off of the table or trying to eat or chew on something she shouldn't. But she's just so stinking cute, we can't tell her no! She's got that wonderful innocence that just melts your heart even when she's walking on your face, using your eyelids as a beak-hold. She loves to snuggle and cuddle and she definitely knows who her "mommy" is. She'll come running to me for loves and reassurance every time she sees something new or scary or when she trips and gets an ouchie, or when she gets in trouble with my mother or sister. Then she'll make baby noises and beg for scritches or to be handed treats. She is so milking this baby phase, but I just love her so much she can do whatever the heck she pleases!

Anyway, everything is going very well here!  I've got some new pictures from Christmas that I'll put up soon. Fair warning: I am going to need to do a lot of gushing about how wonderful and beautiful my baby is! Thanks everyone for all the well-wishes and happy thoughts!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so glad Elimore,that Emma is adjusting to your apartment so well.She is a real sweety.Looking forward to seeing more photos of Emma.


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow she's a stunning bird ! Never seen one quite so yellow before !


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh my, Emma is absolutely gorgeous.. It's so nice to see the pictures and how happy you both seem to be  good luck with this precious little angel.. and enjoy it while it last because pretty soon she'll be going through her teenage phase acting like a little brat haha Luna is going through that right now Lol!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

She is like a sunflower! Beautiful!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's a few Christmas pictures of Emma:

Emma "helping" put up Christmas decorations on her first day at my family's house

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0498-Copy.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0498-Copy.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0500-Copy.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0500-Copy.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

She's decided she LOVES playing with straws. 

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0515.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0515.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Here she's snuggling up to my wine glass at Christmas Eve dinner...I have no clue why lol

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0538.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0538.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

This one was taken right after church on Christmas morning. My sister came home and gave her a big kiss, and Emma got bright pink lipstick smeared all over her beak!

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0544.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0544.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

And here are some from her first bath. My mother decided to try to get her interested in a shallow bath, and of course, being a clumsy baby, Emma fell in and somehow managed to roll around while playing with a piece of straw as a "bath toy." She got so soaked! She looked like a little dinosaur/dragon with a unicorn horn! We had to snuggle for a long time in my bed to get dry, but she seemed to enjoy the experience. You can see her adorable little bald spot pretty well in these 

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0575.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0575.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0577.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0577.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0576.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0576.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0572.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0572.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_0579.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/IMG_0579.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awwwww. What a cute little dragon.  That's what Roo looks like after her showers. She loves the water so much that she gets absolutely soaked.


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Aaahhhh she is such a little mush! So adorable, love the pictures and she looks like a little Diva with the lipstick on! Haha


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

Aaaw shes so prettyyyyy


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Such a doll!


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

awwww! look how happy you both are!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Love the yellow, what a beautiful tiel!! You both look so happy, they are really such sweet birds


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Some "glamour shots" of Emma from Christmas. She was playing with some rainbow-colored ribbons, and then decided she wanted to see what was inside an empty brandy glass, so she tugged the ribbons along with her and posed so prettily on the rim of the glass, I just had to stuff the ribbons into the glass and grab a camera! 

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=GlamourEmma.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/GlamourEmma.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/?action=view&current=GlamourEmma2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Baby%20Emma/GlamourEmma2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

those pictures look so awesome. she is so yellow. I only wish that I'd be able to breed another just like her. she looks so happy! you are a fantastic owner and I am glad everything turned out alright at the vet. by the way, she has a tall crest, just like her daddy


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

She is SOOOOOO beautiful! And, as you well know, she is even more gorgeous in person! Plus she's the biggest sweetheart ever! We are very, very happy together!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww thats a gorgeous pic


----------

